# HydroGen4, Volt Part of GM Debuts Worlwide



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The environmental strategy of General Motors Europe is to reduce CO2 emissions in the short term and introduce new propulsion technologies in the long term. 

More...


----------

